# graphic card for 1366X768 19''



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 20, 2011)

Guys i have 19'' monitor with native resolution of 1366X768.
Whats the best graphic card for playing with highest settings.
Budget no issue. dnt wory about psu m planning to buy that also 500-600watts.Thanks.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 20, 2011)

Let us know the complete config u r having now. don't forget to mention the PSU or SMPS you are having.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 20, 2011)

i have i5 760 and i m buying new psu of atleast 500watts.
and i said budget no issue because i have got no idea how the card gona cost me.
i want a minimum card which will work for me. thanks.


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

Please quote your budget and complete system spec.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 20, 2011)

Get a HD6850 or GTX 460.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 20, 2011)

dude see the third comment
i said thr i have core i5 760 4 gb ddr3 ram and and buying new psu above 500 watts definitely.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ Deleted my post. Sorry for the inconvenience caused.
Here is my suggestion:
MSI HD 6850 1 GB GDDR5 Cyclone Power Edition/OC @ 9.8K
Corsair GS600 600W 80+ PSU @ 4K/TAGAN Stonerock 500W 80+ Bronze @ 3K


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

Spot on, Cilus.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks guys..


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2011)

^^ if budget is no issue why not get a HD6950 1/2GB TFIII along with Corsair GS600 - it's much more powerful than what your monitor can handle at max resulotuin but it will go well the cpu you have and if you want to upgrade the monitor later to a HD one this will handle those game at ease even then


----------



## swapyworld (Oct 21, 2011)

imrocking_since92 said:


> i want a minimum card which will work for me. thanks.



if you are looking for something minimum...even HD 6770 or HD 6790 will suffice and let you play game at max setting with your resolution dude !!

just let us know about the requirements and budget...btw suggestions from cilus and topgear are spot on !!


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 21, 2011)

MSI 6850 Cyclone will suffice in your case.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 23, 2011)

guys thank you very much..rite now my budget is 10k for both psu + graphic card..thats actully sad..tho i will be upgrading my card may be next year end so rite i think i will go with  
seasonic 520 and a card around 6k to 7k whichever is available..


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 23, 2011)

For 7k you can get Sapphire 6770. Following link is of the mentioned product.

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SAPPHIRE 100338L Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

And for 6k you can look into a 6670. I dunno what are the respective counterparts from nVidia, in case you are interested in nVidia.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 23, 2011)

For nvidia i guess 550ti is an option..but i dnt know the availibility of it..i think gtx 560 would be expensive and wont fit in my budget..i still prefer nvidia cards tho will have to check the availibilty first..


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 23, 2011)

@OP
Get the HD 6770 @ 7k
and compliment that with Tagan stonerock 500W @ 3K


----------



## Cilus (Oct 23, 2011)

^^ Very good suggestion for GPU + PSU combo in 10K. +1 for this.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 23, 2011)

@op,
 go for 6770 as suggested by all and the tagan 500w psu.avoid CM extreme series psu.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 23, 2011)

*guru*'s suggestion seems good. *OP* go with that. Thats the best option in your budget. I think 550 Ti costs between 8-9k so obviously outta your budget.


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 23, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Very good suggestion for GPU + PSU combo in 10K. +1 for this.





sukesh1090 said:


> @op,
> go for 6770 as suggested by all and the tagan 500w psu.avoid CM extreme series psu.





ssb1551 said:


> *guru*'s suggestion seems good. *OP* go with that. Thats the best option in your budget. I think 550 Ti costs between 8-9k so obviously outta your budget.



Thanks guys


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks guys..and guys do u think i should upgrade my monitor first??


----------



## Skud (Oct 23, 2011)

So going for the combo?


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 23, 2011)

ya mostly will go with ur pples suggestion but was wondering if i should upgrade my monitor??wondering how much different 1080p will be??


----------



## ArjunKiller (Oct 23, 2011)

Very different than 1366x768.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 23, 2011)

imrocking_since92 said:


> ya mostly will go with ur pples suggestion but was wondering if i should upgrade my monitor??wondering how much different 1080p will be??



very much different at every aspect from details to clarity & quality of picture.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 23, 2011)

But there is no point of upgrading just now. 1366X768 may not be the best choice for now but it will do the job. I was having a Asus Display of 1366X768 resolution for couple of months and the4 gaming experience as well as HD movie experience is acceptable. I think you should increase your budget a little to get a HD 6850 and a good PSU for future Monitor upgrade.


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2011)

he can opt for a Corsair CX430v2 - the overall cost will be HD6850 Cyclone PE @ 9.3k + CX430v2 @ 2.2k - 11.5k - a good combo for decent HD gaming IMO


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks will psu first than try to increase my budget more and get card..


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 24, 2011)

imrocking_since92 said:


> ya mostly will go with ur pples suggestion but was wondering if i should upgrade my monitor??wondering how much different 1080p will be??



VERY different..!! i just connected my 32inch LCD 1080P TV with my computer and played games like NFS HP(dx10) and RFA(dx11). In NFS my 60FPS dropped to 45-50 and in RFA it went from 60 to 30-31. That's 30FPS dropped from 1366*768 to 1920*1080 in DX11

So i'll tell u to really consider choosing other card if u wanna play at 1080P...if u wanna keep u'r current monitor then go for 6770 as it can handle any game at u'r reso.


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

6850 is the minimum for 1080p gaming but a 6870 or a 560/Ti will make a hell lot of difference.


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2011)

^^ instead of 560Ti Op can also opt for a HD6950 1GB @ 13k.2k and it's worth the extra money to enjoy HD gaming but it will also increase his budget to around 16-17k 

Now if OP opts for a HD6870 the budget will be around ~14k

@ *OP*- now it's time to make a choice


----------

